
Foursquare designer launches Sunrise, the new must-have daily email - camilleroux
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2012/09/05/sunrise-snapshot-day-fast-becoming-favorite-daily-email/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Foursquare%20designer%20launches%20Sunrise%2C%20the%20new%20must-have%20daily%20email&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
pefavre
Simple and great service! I read it every morning. I know it's critical to
keep it simple and easy to read, though I'd love to have the weather forecast
for the day as well.

------
lolizbak
Love it. The only thing missing for me (and i've been using it for a while,
happy to see it here!) is a preview of the next day events.

~~~
way66
We've been thinking about it. We might too it at some point, that's a great
idea.

------
way66
Hey! Happy to see Sunrise on HN. I've made it with @jeremylv, hope you'll find
it useful! \- @pierrevalade

------
sgruhier
I'm using it and it's always a pleasure to have this morning email !

